

Python 3 default on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS - neokya
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/11841WexLtX3gM1mGs_Ukq-JcxVxqKBihemjC8vpgJxA/edit#slide=id.p

======
neokya
Related news
[http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-16...](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-16.04-Python-
Plans)

